# K1 Visa Process - can anyone advise me on a few things please?



## heathere (Mar 30, 2011)

I am from the UK and my fiance is from the US. We want to marry and live in the US so have just begun the K1 Fiance Visa process. 

In the meantime, I have given up my job, rented my house and in a couple of months I plan on flying out to stay with my Fiance for 8 - 10 weeks. Our hope is that we can continue to fly backwards and forwards to see each other for long periods while the Visa is in process. Neither of us has ever overstayed the visitor period and we do not intend to in the future.

My questions are

- will my travel between the UK and the USA affect our visa application in any way.

- can anyone let me know their experience of the time line for the UK to USA Fiance Visa process

- If we waited and applied for the Visa while I am actually in the US will I be able to leave the US to visit the UK (for 2 weeks) while the application is being processed

- Once a K1 visa is approved and we marry I understand there is a further two year period + more form filling before the application is finalised and everything becomes complete. Can I regularly leave & return to the US to visit the UK during this 2 year period?


Thank you so much for any help and advice you can offer.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Sooner or later you will get questioned at point of entry. 
You can leave the US while your application is in process but everyone advises highly against it. For just a visit - do not do it! Once your temporary Green Card has been issued you can travel freely. Please consider that you will have to show that your center of life is in the US and you will need a Re-Entry Premit for longer absences. After two years you can convert your green Card to a permanent one.


----------



## heathere (Mar 30, 2011)

thank you twostep


----------



## raceman (Apr 3, 2011)

I was under the impression that while a visa such as a K1 is being processed, you cannot travel to/from US as that would mean effectively traveling on "two" visas, the K1 that's been applied for, and a tourist visa or VWP.

Further, i was also under the impression that the non US party couldn't be in US during the K1 process, do i have that right?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

raceman said:


> I was under the impression that while a visa such as a K1 is being processed, you cannot travel to/from US as that would mean effectively traveling on "two" visas, the K1 that's been applied for, and a tourist visa or VWP.
> 
> Further, i was also under the impression that the non US party couldn't be in US during the K1 process, do i have that right?


no on both counts


----------



## raceman (Apr 3, 2011)

Davis1 said:


> no on both counts


No i don't have it right, or no i couldn't travel there (sorry if these are real basic questions lol)

So i woild just travel there on VWP, if i wanted to stay longer, could i apply for a tourist visa while the K1 was being processed?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

raceman said:


> I was under the impression that while a visa such as a K1 is being processed, you cannot travel to/from US as that would mean effectively traveling on "two" visas, the K1 that's been applied for, and a tourist visa or VWP.
> 
> Further, i was also under the impression that the non US party couldn't be in US during the K1 process, do i have that right?


yes you can visit for a short period (a few weeks)on a VW while waiting for the K-1
of courese you may get denied entry ..but most get in 

a lot of couple file for the K-1 while the alien is visiting easier to get the forms right


if you are from the 
uk you never apply for the B-2 visa ... you wont get it ...


----------

